# Windows XP Akkuanzeige mit Zeit



## nitgun (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade den Laptop meiner Freundin neu installiert und dabei festgestellt, dass bei ihr in der Taskleiste nicht die Zeit mit angezeigt wird, wie lange der Akku voraussichtlich noch hält. Bei mir ist das aber der Fall. Gibt es da irgendeine Option/Registry-Eintrag, mit dem man das steuern kann? Vorher hatte Sie Windows2000 drauf und ich glaube, dass das da angezeigt wurde, kann es jetzt aber auch nicht beschwören. Ihr Laptop ist ein Uniwill 223ii0, meiner ein Acer Travelmate 4002.

mfg


----------



## soyo (14. August 2007)

Prüfe mal bitte die  Energieoptionen. Diese findest du unter der Systemsteuerung. Ist dort das Energieshema Laptop gewählt? 

Gruß soyo


----------



## nitgun (14. August 2007)

Das Energieschema ist eingestellt. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt. Außerdem zeigt mein Laptop die Zeit in allen Schemen an.

mfg


----------

